# ضروري ..............اجراءات عمل الايزو



## Eng.sunya (29 مايو 2009)

ارجوا منكم تزويدي باجراءات عمل الايزولاحد الشركات والنماذج التي تكون ملحقة مع الاجراء 

مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يونيو 2009)

تنبيه للأعضاء الكرام
اود التذكير ان المنتدى مخصص لتبادل المعرفة، و ليس المنتدى المكان المناسب لتبادل المصالح الاقتصادية.
نتمنى عدم وضع العناوين في المشاركات.
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-mohamad (6 يونيو 2009)

أريد أن أعرف بالضبط ماذا تريد :

Iso 9001:2000

وهل تريد الإجراءات المتبعة العامة أو أنك تريد لشيء محدد


----------



## Eng.sunya (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد الاجىراءت المتبعه بشكل عام لعمل الايزو


----------

